# Any M*A*S*H fans in the house?



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 6, 2011)

I admit it I'm a super huge fan of the show, Everyone should have a radar, and Hawkeye was THE man...


----------



## Aegle (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, for comedy value - not real protocol standards for military operations.


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 7, 2011)

Who doesn't like MASH? I mean, come on....


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 7, 2011)

It was never meant to have any real millitary standards. 

It was more or less a rant about the war in a time when one really could not speak out freely. 

The show had a seriously liberal bend idk latetly I have been crusing the TV shows and found them lacking any value. 
Bad acting, zero morals, there is more but it would take a lot of time to type out everything I find wrong with them...  
Our poor kids.


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, my son has pretty much stopped watching shows now. He's getting all kinds of old tv shows through DVD.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm (Oct 7, 2011)

I've seen all the mash shows, thanks to the new world of dvd rentals.  I find shows today mainly bland and rehashed crap.  I've turned to anime for good stories.  Most (ignoring Americanized ones like Dragonball Z and other never ending ones) have a beginning, middle, and end..of which the last is the most important.  They end.

Even mash finally had an end, which is more than a good number of series today that fade into obscurity.


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 7, 2011)

I agree. I don't watch much tv these days. Actually, I turned my cable off a few months ago and here in WI I don't even have a tv. Just a tiny little DVD player. But when I had cable, I only ever watched a few shows. Probably because I got tired of them cancelling the ones I liked. Most of them nowadays don't even look interesting enough to bother with.


----------



## Aegle (Oct 8, 2011)

I've watched M.A.S.H nearly all of my life--when I can catch it on. I can remember sitting infront of the TV as a child and it would air right after the news. ;]


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 8, 2011)

ROFL! I never got to see the show during its reg run, I was born in 80,  so... yeah that is cool that you got to do that.

When hubby and I got married his wedding gift to me was the full collection of MASH all epi's the movie and the book that started it all. 

Shockingly he had never seen them, his bestie told him I was a fan  Gotta love besties like that! now he watches em too. hehe


----------



## WhiteTiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hawkeye and Kliger.... da bomb!!!  Yessss I still adore M.A.S.H.  I was even reviewing some old scenes I had grown up with 2 weeks ago on u-tube and then last week if was Gomer Pyle..XD!


----------

